# Weekly competition 2009-27



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' R2 U' F R2 U' R' 
*2. *F2 R2 F' U F U R2 U2 F2 U' 
*3. *F R F2 U2 F' U R F2 
*4. *F' R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U R' 
*5. *U R2 U' F' R U2 R' F U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 U F U R2 B L U 
*2. *F2 D R2 U B2 F2 D L2 B2 F' L B L' R' F2 D L U B' F' U2 
*3. *D B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L' D2 R' F' L2 U F2 D 
*4. *B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U B' L' R' B' R' F' L' B' L' D' U 
*5. *L2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B L' B D U F' D' B D2 R 

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 D L Uw2 Fw Uw F' D F2 R F L2 Uw2 B' Rw Fw F2 Uw' L' Fw' L2 Rw' R' D Uw Fw2 D Uw' B Uw' B L2 Rw' Uw' L Uw' L2 B' Rw U2
*2. *B2 Fw2 R2 F' U Rw2 R B' Fw2 R2 Uw2 R' F2 Uw' F' L2 R2 B' Fw2 F' Uw2 B Fw' U' B' U B Fw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 L F' R' F' L R F Rw2
*3. *D Uw L B' F D2 Fw2 L Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' F U Rw U' Rw2 R' U2 B2 Uw2 F Rw' D2 Uw Rw D' Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 F2 Rw' D Uw' U R' Fw' U' R'
*4. *B Uw' L2 Fw' L Rw' R D2 B D B R B' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' R' D' Rw' D Uw Rw' Uw' U R2 B Fw L Rw R' U R B2 D U2 L' R2 Uw' R
*5. *B F' R' Uw' B2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L' R Fw2 R2 D2 Fw R B' L Rw' R2 B Fw2 L2 D B' Fw2 F Uw B' F2 Uw B2 F R2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw' B2 Fw' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw2 R F' U2 R' F2 Rw2 U' Lw2 U2 B' Dw2 B F2 Rw D Lw' F' L' B Bw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F Dw Uw' Fw' D2 Dw2 U2 Bw Dw Uw' Lw' D Dw U' Rw2 D Dw2 Uw B' R' D R Bw2 D2 Rw' Bw Fw2 F2
*2. *U2 B' Fw2 F2 R Fw' D' Dw Uw2 L2 Bw R2 D' Dw' Uw2 Rw B2 Fw' R2 Fw' F' D U L' Rw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw R' Fw Lw' B2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Lw' Uw' F' Lw' D2 Lw2 Fw' F' Dw Uw' Rw' U' R2 B Lw' D'
*3. *Uw Lw' B Rw2 U' Bw2 Rw D' B2 Rw B2 D' L2 Bw2 Lw D2 Dw2 F' D' B2 Bw2 L2 Rw B' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 Bw' Fw Dw' L R Bw2 Fw2 F Dw2 F2 L' Bw' Rw2 Uw U Bw2 F' Dw2 R D2 B' Fw Lw Rw2 B' L R' D' U2 Lw2
*4. *B Bw D' Bw' L Fw Dw L2 B' F L' Fw2 Uw L R2 Bw U2 L' Lw F2 Rw' Dw Lw2 R' F L Rw2 Bw' F2 Uw U2 L2 R' B2 F' R Fw' Uw R' Uw2 Fw' Rw U' R2 Dw Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' Dw2 B' Lw Dw Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 D F2 L'
*5. *Lw' Dw2 L' Rw Fw U' Fw F2 Rw D' U' L Rw2 D2 Dw' Bw Rw Dw' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw R Dw2 L' Rw' B' R' Dw2 B Dw B Fw2 F Uw2 Rw Fw2 U2 L2 Bw Fw F' Lw' Bw' Fw' R Uw F Rw U2 Rw B Dw Bw' L' Bw' F L2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R 3F' F 3U' 2L2 B2 2B' 2F' R U2 2L2 2D2 B2 2B' 2F 2U 2F D2 2U2 L' 3U' L2 3R2 2R2 2B2 3U 2F L2 3R2 3U2 3R2 2R 3F2 2L' 3F' U2 3F 3R' 2R2 3F2 R 3U' U' 2R U2 L2 2B' 3U' 2L 2B 2U' 2B 3F2 2F D2 3F R2 U' 2F 2D2 B' 2F 2L 3R D 3U2 B2 2D' 2U' 3R' 2B2 2L' 2B2 3U2 2L' 2B 2D' 3U' 2F F
*2. *2L2 3F2 2D 2R 2B' 2D 2B' 2R' B2 2F' 2U2 L' 2R2 2F' 2L 3R F L' B 3U2 U 3R2 3U2 3F 2U' F2 2U 2B2 D 2D2 B2 2R' 3F 2F2 2D F L' R2 D2 2D2 3U 2R2 2B2 F' U2 B2 D R' 2D2 3U2 2U' B' 2B2 2F2 F 2L2 3U' B L R' B2 2U2 2B 2L2 R' B2 3R' D2 2L 3U 3R2 2R 2D2 L 2B2 2U2 R' 3U' 2U2 R2
*3. *B2 3F' 2F F D' U L' 3R' 2R' B' F2 3U2 2L' 3F 2F' L R2 2F2 U R U R2 B' 2U2 2F' D' L2 2L' 3U' 2U2 3R' 2B' 2F D' 3F 3U' L2 B' D2 3U 3F' 2F L F 2L D L' 2R2 R B2 2F' 2U 2F' 2R' 3U R2 F L 3R2 2R' 3F 2D' L' 2B' 2L' B 2F 2D2 3F U L' 3R2 R' 2U2 2F2 F2 2L' 3F2 2F 2U
*4. *3F R2 B' 2L' 2F2 2R2 3U' 2U2 U 2B U' 3F 2L R D 3U 3F F L' 3R' 2D F' 3U2 L D U L2 R' B2 2B 3F' U2 2B2 F2 3U 2L2 3F' 3U2 3F 2D L' F' L' 2D2 3F' 2F' R2 2U' U' 2B' 2U' R' 2F' 2D2 3U' 2F 2D' 2U2 2R2 B 2L2 2B2 3F2 3R' D' 2B2 3U' R 2B 3F2 2F2 L2 2B' F2 2L' 2R2 2U 3F2 3R2 R'
*5. *2B 2L 2D' 2B D R2 U' 3R2 2D2 R2 U2 2F L' 2B' R2 2D 3U R2 3F' 2F U 2F2 2R' D' U' L' 2D' 2U2 U' B F 2U 2R 3U2 U2 2B' 2U2 B2 2F' 3U2 3R 2R 3F' U 3R2 2B2 D' U 3R 2R2 2B' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2U2 2F2 2U' 2B' 3R' R2 2B' 2U L2 R2 3U' U R2 B' 2L' 3U R' D2 L2 2R' 3U' L' 2L' 3R' 2R 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R 2U F L2 3D' 2F L 3R2 3B' L2 3L2 3R D2 3D2 3U2 U2 2F 2L2 2D2 2B' 3F2 L' 3U2 3F 3D2 3B' 2L2 2D L2 3L2 B 2B2 3B2 3U' 3R D2 3U' 2U 2L' 3U2 B' 3L' F2 3R2 B' 2D 2L' 3L 2R F2 3R' 3U' L' 3L2 2B' R 2D' L2 2L' 3R 3B L 2L 3R 2R' 2F2 R2 2B2 3B2 2U' 3R2 3B' 2D2 2F2 F' R 3D' B' 3F F L2 3B' U' 2L' 3D2 U 2R B' 2U2 2L 3L 2D' 3D' 3R' 2R 2U 3F' 2L 2B' 3R'
*2. *2B 2F' D2 3R' 3B2 3U2 2U2 F R' 2B2 3B' 3L' 2U' U 2L 2D' 2L2 3R' 2R' 2F F 3L' 2D' 3L2 F L' 2R' B2 D2 2U' B2 3D' B 2B2 2L2 2R2 3U R 3B' D2 2B 3F2 D2 2U2 U 3L' D' 3U 2U U 2B2 3L2 3R2 2R2 2U' 3L' R' D 2D' 3B' 3F D 3D2 3U 2U' R2 3U' 3L2 3F2 2L' U' 2R' 2U 3F2 D' 2D 3U' B 2L2 2B2 3R2 D 3B D2 2B 2D' 2B 2R2 2F' L 3L' 2B' F2 3L2 3U2 2L 3R2 2D R' 2D2
*3. *2B' 2R2 D2 2D2 3D2 L 3R 2F' 3D' U 3L' 2D U' L' 3L' 3R2 2R 3D2 3B' 2F2 F U B2 F 2D' 2B' 3U' R2 3U2 3L' 3R 2R 2B 3R2 B 2F2 2D' L 3D' 2B2 2D F 2L2 3U L2 3L2 2R 2B D 3D2 R2 2U R' 3D 2R' R 2F' 3D2 2U 3B' 3R2 2D 2U 2R2 R' D2 2R2 3D 2F' 3L' 3D2 2L2 3L 2R' R2 D B R' 3D' U' L D 2U 3R2 2R 3D B 3B' 3L2 D2 2D2 3D 3L' D 2U2 U' F' 2L' 3F' D2
*4. *2D' 3D 3U 2U' 3L 2R2 R' B2 3B' 3F2 2U 3B2 F' D B 3L 2F 3U 2F' U2 3B' 2F' L2 2D L 3D U2 3L2 2R' F2 R2 2F D 2U U2 F R' 2B2 F' D' 3L' 3R 3F' 3U' 3L 3F F' 2D' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R 2F' 2D2 2U' 2B 3F' D2 3F' 3R2 2B' 2D2 3U' 3B2 2L 3F' L 3R U' B F' U' 3F L B' 3F 3L' 3F2 2L 3R2 3F2 D2 2B2 3B 3U 3L2 B2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2U2 2L' 3B 3L' 2U' 2B' 3L2 B 2B 2L'
*5. *2R' R 2F2 2D' F 2D' 3U' 3F U 2L 3R' 2D 3L2 2R 3D B F L' 3L' B 2U' 3F' D2 R' F' R2 2B 3L 2D B2 2L' 3R' 3F F2 D' 3U 2U' U 2L 2D B' 3R B2 3F R' 3B2 2F' F 2R R' 2F 3R R2 3F F 3U 2U' B2 2B2 3F' 2F L' U' 2L' B2 2B 3U2 3L' B' U' 2R D 2U2 2F L 2D B F' 2L' 3B F2 2U' B' 3B' L' B2 U' 2F' 2U U2 L2 B' 3D' 2U2 L' U L2 3L2 R' 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
*2. *U2 F2 R F' R2 F R F2 R 
*3. *F2 R F U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 R' B F2 L' U L F2 L' B D2 U2 
*2. *L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D U2 B' L' F D2 R B' D' B F' L2 D 
*3. *F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D L F2 L U2 B' L' B D' L F' D' U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 B2 D' Rw D2 B' Fw' L B' Uw L2 Rw2 R2 D' F D2 L2 R Uw L2 F' U2 Fw Rw U2 B Fw F Rw2 B' D2 U2 B Rw' Fw L2 Rw2 R B2 D'
*2. *Uw R' Uw Rw B D Uw L' Uw' L2 Uw' B2 L' R' F D2 B2 F' D L2 U2 Fw Uw2 F2 Uw L2 R2 Fw U L Rw U2 B2 L' D' Uw' R Uw Fw' D'
*3. *Rw' F' L2 R Fw L' B Rw Uw F U2 Fw2 L F' L' Rw' R Fw U' F D' R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U L Uw2 Fw Uw' F' U' B2 U' Fw' L B' D2 Uw2 B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 F2 U2 B D Uw2 U2 B R' Fw U L' Rw Bw' L Fw2 L Lw B2 L' Fw2 Dw' Uw' Bw F L' D2 F2 Uw' U2 L2 R2 B D Uw2 B' D' Dw Uw' Lw' D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw F2 Dw2 Bw F' Lw2 U L R' B' F2 Lw Dw Rw2 Uw
*2. *R Dw' R2 B Rw F Dw' R U2 F' Uw2 Bw' U' F R D' B Fw U2 Rw' D' Uw' Bw' L Lw R Bw' D L2 Uw Bw Dw B2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 B Fw2 U' R B Bw' Rw' Fw Lw F' D Rw Bw2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' Rw2 B F2 Lw2 R' B D'
*3. *Lw Uw' Lw' Dw Lw Rw2 R F D' Bw2 U2 Lw Fw Dw' Fw2 R2 B' Lw' R2 Bw2 F Rw2 U Bw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 U' B F2 Rw U' R' Uw L' Dw' L' D' Uw' F Lw2 Dw' U Fw D2 Dw' Uw U2 Fw' L2 Dw' R' B Lw F' Lw Fw L2 Lw2 Uw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U R U R' B L F U' L2 R2 
*2. *B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' B F' U B L D B2 U 
*3. *R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' U2 B' L' D2 L D U L D' 
*4. *U R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 F' L' U R2 B R B D2 B' R 
*5. *R2 U R2 D R2 U B2 D L2 U2 B R2 F' U' B' F' R B2 U' L U 
*6. *F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' F' U2 L2 R F D2 L F' 
*7. *U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U L' B F' D' B' D R2 D R' D' R' U2 
*8. *R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R F' R' B2 F' L' F D2 U2 B U' 
*9. *D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B' U' F D B2 L' B R B' U2 R 
*10. *D F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D R' U B2 U F D2 B U2 L' F 
*11. *L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F R B L B2 R U R F2 R' F2 
*12. *R2 D L2 R2 U B2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 U' F U L2 R2 U2 R B' F' 
*13. *U' B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 U B2 U2 B' R' B U' L2 
*14. *D2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' F' R D U B L2 F2 L D2 
*15. *D2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' R D L U' F L R' B2 R U' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' R B' F2 D2 U B U' B U R' 
*2. *D' U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 R F' U' L2 B R2 D L2 D2 
*3. *B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D L2 B2 R' D2 F 
*4. *B2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L F U2 L F' L B R2 D R 
*5. *U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F R2 U B' R' U' L' B' L2 F L' U 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F D2 R' F2 U2 B R B' 
*2. *D2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L' U2 B' F U B2 U F2 L' R' 
*3. *F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' R' D' B2 R F2 U R2 U2 
*4. *D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L U' L B' F D' R' B U2 L' U 
*5. *R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R F U2 L2 R D U F R2 U2 L' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 L' B R D L' U B2 L' U2 L' 
*2. *F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L' R' D' F' U' R D R B2 R' 
*3. *D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R F' U F' L2 F' L B L U L' 
*4. *B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 B R F' R D' L2 F R B L 
*5. *D2 F2 L D2 B2 R B2 F2 L' F L D U' F R' B F' L2 R' F D 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F D2 B L2 F2 D' U' B L 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R U F' R2 
*3. *B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 R' B R F' U' R B' L' R2 D 
*4. *Rw B' Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw' U' L2 U2 B2 R' Fw2 D2 L2 R' D Rw2 R U2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw' B2 F' L B' F' L R D2 R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U R' U2 F U' F' U 
*3. *F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B' L2 F' L U' B R' B' L' F D 
*4. *L2 B' Rw' Uw' R' F2 U B R2 Fw2 D B L2 Rw' Fw' U B' Uw' L2 B R' B2 F2 D B D2 B L R D2 Uw' U2 F L Uw U Rw2 D2 B' Rw
*5. *Rw B Rw' Uw Lw' F2 Dw2 L D2 Bw Dw Uw U Rw2 D' Lw' Uw F' Lw2 Fw' R D2 Dw' Lw' B L2 F2 R' Fw' D2 Bw2 Uw U Rw B' Fw' F2 U' L' B2 Uw Rw Bw' F2 Uw' L2 Rw2 F D2 Dw' R' D Dw Uw R2 D' Uw2 R' B D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U R' L' R' L' R' U' R L R U L' u' r' b 
*2. *R' U' R U R U' B U' B' R' U R L B' u' r' l' 
*3. *R L U' R' U L B' U' B U' B u 
*4. *R' U' L R U L' U L' U B' U B L R L r' l' b 
*5. *L' U' L' R U L' R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' L' B r' l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-4) (3,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,3) (2,0) (6,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (5,2) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (4,0)
*2. *(1,-1) (-3,-3) (0,4) (0,5) (3,4) (-2,2) (6,4) (4,4) (-2,2) (-4,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-5,2) (4,0) (-4,2) (4,0)
*3. *(-3,0) (-3,6) (-3,1) (5,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (1,3) (2,5) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,0)
*4. *(1,-1) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,1) (2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (3,0) (0,4) (2,2) (6,4) (0,4) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,0)
*5. *(0,6) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,1) (6,0) (-4,5) (4,4) (0,5) (6,0) (-1,4) (-4,4) (6,0) (2,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (5,4) (0,3)


----------



## happa95 (Jul 2, 2009)

3x3BLD: *1:35.57*
1. 1:35.57
2. DNF (2:23.23)
3. 1:37.31
Comments: I don't know what happened for the second solve.


----------



## andyaycw (Jul 2, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 27.60, (27.85), 25.42, 26.34, (23.19) = *26.45*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 2, 2009)

2x2: (2.69) 5.52 6.00 6.50 (7.89) = 6.01 *Epic fail...*
3x3: (17.33) (13.83) 16.50 16.74 16.67 = 16.64 *Lol SD*
4x4: (1:02.97) 1:06.72 (1:26.67) 1:16.98 1:10.03 = 1:11.24 *Lol @ fail*
5x5: 1:59.74 (1:56.05) 1:57.09 2:01.38 (2:14.05) = 1:59.40 *3/5 solves had E-perm :/*
2x2BLD: 46.62 46.22 49.95 = 46.22 *Consistent?*
Square-1: 35.28 (41.89) 35.81 41.44 (17.39) = 37.51 *Lol @ last solve. Me want NR!*
Megaminx:1:38.05 1:36.50 (1:29.66) (1:45.64) 1:30.02 = 1:34.86 *At least it's sub-1:35 *
Pyraminx: 7.86 10.90 8.02 (12.02) (4.82) = 8.93 *Sub-9 *
3x3MultiBLD: 0/4 27:42 (memo 18:10) *Oh, what a total fail. The first had 2 edges misoriented, the second 2 corners, the third 2 corners and the fourth 3 corners...*


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 2, 2009)

*2x2*: 14.10; 12.34; 16.18; 16.66; 13.62 ==> *14.63*

*3x3*: 38.58; 32.66; 28.02; 50.42; 38.74 ==> *36.66*
Awesome best, very bad worst, good avg 

*4x4*:

*3x3 OH*: 1:22.10; 1:15.54; 1:15.18; DNF; 2:03.96 ==> *1:33.87*
2 Mistakes in the LL...

*3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 4:43.28, DNS ==> *4:43.28*
Yeah, I beat my PB 

*2-4 relay*:


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jul 2, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 19.44, (16.18), 21.66, 19.40, (22.55) = *20.17*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 2, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 16.04, (15.48), (23.48), 15.84, 22.20 = *18.03*
*3x3x3:* 58.71 (33.24) 58.74 54.36 (1:12.77) = *58.71*
(oh dear - this is pretty terrible for me and a bad state to go into the UK Masters  )
*4x4x4:* 3:23.24, 3:38.20, 3:34.74, (3:16.51), (3:59.92) =*3:32.06*
*5x5x5:* (6:25.67), (5:12.13), 5:42.21, 5:47.05, 5:28.57 = *5:39.28*
*6x6x6:* 12:09.74, 12:02.72, (14:41.32), (11:18.19), 12:21.24 = *12:11.23*
(OP and pop almost every solve! not trying to be real fast here just trying to keep the puzzle together and enjoy)
*7x7x7:* 15:39.04, (14:52.36), 15:04.19, 15:07.73, (16:28.90) = *15:16.99*
(getting slower!)

Not enough time this week to finish *minx, MTS or OH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 2, 2009)

*2x2*: 5.83, (9.28), 6.24, 8.09, (4.19) = 6.72
_Pretty okay. I don't practise anymore  Maybe will start with ortega soon _

5x5
3x3oh


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll do later

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
magic
master magic
pyraminx
megaminx
2-4
2-5


----------



## John Lee (Jul 2, 2009)

2x2x2 (8.44) 10.66 9.75 (12.27) 11.25 = 10.55
3x3x3 (24.05) 23.08 21.09 21.48 (20.50) = 21.88
4x4x4 1:27.06 (1:02.87) 1:11.30 1:11.90 (1:32.57) = 1:16.75
5x5x5 (2:07.88) 2:15.15 2:29.26 (2:33.79) 2:09.34 = 2:17.92
6x6x6 4:23.22 4:44.81 (4:08.77) 4:33.57 (5:09.59) = 4:33.87
7x7x7...
2-3-4 Relay 2:11.93
2-3-4-5 Relay 4:31.58
MegaMinx (5:27.43) (3:59.28) 4:44.34 5:05.67 4:51.43 = 4:53.81


----------



## Edam (Jul 2, 2009)

3x3 - (22.97), 20.75, (20.63), 22.06, 22.34 = 21.72

magic - (1.27), 1.25, 1.19, 1.21, (1.11) = 1.22
all hell broke loose after the 2nd solve and most of the strings came off, serves me right for not bothering to put more on when some broke a while ago. 
used a different one for the last 3. need practise still before ukmasters, not feeling consistent yet.


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R F' D' R' D R2 F' R F2 D' F' D R' D R D' R2 F' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 U2 *(34)*

Third ever attempt at FMC. Beginning to love it!  Could've done better, but I'm quite happy with this solution anyway  Got it in the final 10 minutes, could probably shave a move or two if I had more time. Had a 37-move backup solution after ~30 minutes.

My first attempt at premoves, and fortunately enough for me, it worked. I still don't fully understand premoves yet, but oh well, it happened to work this time 

Premove: U2
Scramble: (U2) R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F D2 B L2 F2 D' U' B L

2x2x3: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R F' (9/9)
Triple x-cross: D' R' D (3/12)
Fix bad edges: R2 F' R F2 D' F' (6/18)
Permute remaining edges: D R' D R D' R2 (6/24)
Conjugated corner commutator: F' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 (9/33) [F2 ; F : U2 , D2]
Undo premove: U2 (1/34)

I really need more than one cube now 

----------

37-move solution:

Premove: U2
Scramble: (U2) R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F D2 B L2 F2 D' U' B L

2x2x3: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R D2 F' (10/10)
Fix bad edges: B R B' R F' R F (7/17)
Solve as many remaining pieces as possible: R2 D' R D' R2 D2 (5/22: final D2 cancelled)
Corner commutator: D2 L' U L D2 L' U' L (7/29: initial D2 cancelled)
U perm: U2 R' F' B U2 F B' R' U2 (8/37: final U2 cancelled)
Undo premove: U2 (0/37: U2 cancelled)

----------

26-move almost-solution :

Premove: U2
Scramble: (U2) R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F D2 B L2 F2 D' U' B L

2x2x3: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R F' (9/9)
Triple x-cross: D' R' D (3/12)
Fix bad edges: F' R' F R' F D' F' (7/19)
Permute remaining edges: D R2 D R2 D' R (6/25)
Undo premove: U2 (1/26)
*Curses*

----------

17-move skeleton:

Premove: U2
Scramble: (U2) R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F D2 B L2 F2 D' U' B L

2x2x3: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R F' (9/9)
Triple x-cross: D' R' D (3/12)
Build a random block: R2 F' R F R2 (5/17)
*Stuck*

*Question for anyone out there*: Is this ever a good scenario? To finish the skeleton with 2 flipped edges? Is there any quick way to remedy this? How about having a permuted but misoriented corner or two?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to do every event that I can in one sitting.
This should take 2hrs+, especially because of 7x7

events:
Cubes: 2-5, 7
3OH
2BLD
3BLD
3Feet
3Fewest Moves
3Match Scrambles
2-4 relay
2-5 relay
Magic
Pyraminx

I'm going to be broadcasting the entire thing somewhere.
I've got a webcam; where should I broadcast?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 2, 2009)

*2x2: 6.82*
(4.92), (8.29), 6.68, 7.75, 6.04

*3x3: 18.13*
18.06, (17.76), 17.84, 18.50, (20.83)

*4x4: 1:32.01*
1:39.12, 1:26.18, (1:18.16), 1:30.73, (1:46.63+)

*5x5: 2:59.53* 
2:56.39, 3:06.14, 2:56.06, (3:29.09), (2:46.95)

*234: 2:10.55* 

*2345: 5:11.86*

*Pyraminx: 10.06*
(11.47), 10.90, (7.02), 8.81, 10.46

*Magic: 1.81*
1.85, (1.95), (1.60), 1.92, 1.65

*Square 1: 1:19.82*
1:14.66, 1:26.97, 1:17.82, (33.94), (DNF)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
D R2 L B' U2 L R2 U2 R' B2 R B' L2 B' L2 B L2 F L F' L B' L B L2 D L D' F U' F' U' F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L U L' U'

2x cross: D R2 L B' U2 L R2 U2 R' B2 R B'
3x cross: L2 B' L2 B L2 F L F'
4th pair: L B' L B L2 D L D'
OLL: F U' F' U . L U L' U'
insert at .: U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F'
U U2 become U' before insertion.

Comment: Awful! Two weeks in a row this bad almost make me want to give up. Almost.  Like last week, this one seemed outrageously easy, but I just couldn't make anything work. It seems like I get confused by all the possibilities when it's an apparently easy scramble like this one. I think I prefer hard scrambles.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2009)

2x2x2: 5.25, 5.28, (4.91), (9.19), 5.97 => 5.50

3x3x3: 17.93, (24.13), 20.15, 18.46, (16.83) => 18.85

4x4x4: 1:52.36, (1:51.58), 1:58.56, 1:55.46, (2:03.27) => 1:55.46

Pyraminx: (6.58), 5.25, (3.43), 5.41, 5.30 => 5.32


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 2, 2009)

3x3: 13.33, (12.12), (14.28), 12.25, 12.72 = 12.77
Ooo, nice  I would be very happy to get this kind of average at UK Masters.

2x2: 5.04, (5.96), 4.58, 4.61, (3.77) = 4.74
Nice non-lucky single to finish on.

4x4: 1:03.99, 1:06.71, 1:00.60, 52.10, 57.92 = 1:00.84
Nice single. About average, but it still feels like I did well 

5x5: 2:02.93, (2:09.57), 2:05.22, (1:58.05), 1:58.38 = 2:02.18
Wow, I'm bad. I need to practice 

OH: 41.65, 46.68, (50.40), 47.84, (36.66) = 45.39
Nice single to finish on.

234:

Sq-1: 20.05, (24.42), 22.21, 20.87, (9.63) = 21.04
Last scramble is ridonkulous. Average-ish.

FMC:


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

*2x2:* (3.38), 4.28, 4.97, 4.05, (5.38) = *4.43*
Hmm..
*3x3:* (13.52), (9.26), 11.66, 12.40, 12.97 = *12.35*
Cold hands. PLL skip on the 9 
*4x4:* (47.72), 57.59, 57.00, 52.33, (64.75) = *55.64*
If I can get sub 55 at NZ I'll be happy.
*5x5:* 1:32.43, 1:35.30, (1:32.38), 1:41.64, (DNF) = *1:36.45*
DNF was a 1:30 redux.
*6x6:* 3:41.65, 3:40.68, (3:28.27), 3:50.28, (DNS yet) = *3:44.20 so far*

*OH:* 24.33, 24.26, (19.79), (35.02), 25.02 = *24.54*
Nice.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

FMC: 34 moves
DB)F2D'LU)FLF'D)F'R2BU2B'RUR'U')R2URU'R'UR2B2
27 move 3 corner cycle safety skeleton in less than 5 minutes.

R2LBL'B'DL'D2LD'RF'R'DF'B'U'B'U'RUFDR'UR2U'R'UR2D'RU'RFB2
36 move solution.

DBF2D'LUFLF'DF'R2BU2B'RUR'U'R2
R'B2RFR'B2RF'
URU'R'UR2B2
34 move solution.

Pyraminx:7.89
Individual Times:
(9.08), 6.33, (5.86), 8.84, 8.50


----------



## Jai (Jul 3, 2009)

*2x2:* (3.11), (6.13), 5.08, 4.71, 3.81 = *4.53*

*3x3:* (11.02), 11.43, 12.63, (12.96), 12.13 = *12.06*

*4x4:* 1:02.03, 56.52, (1:04.19), 1:02.31, (51.61) = *1:00.28*

*5x5:* 2:15.71, 2:17.78, (2:26.68), 2:14.40, (2:08.40) = *2:15.96*

*3x3OH:* 20.83, (17.84), 18.09, 19.78, (21.25) = *19.56*

*234 Relay: 1:14.71*

*Pyraminx:* 7.96, (9.34), 6.71, 7.90, (6.27) = *7.52*


----------



## elimescube (Jul 3, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (3.63), 5.61, (7.19), 6.02, 5.28 = *5.64*
*3x3x3:* (17.71), 16.30, (14.96), 16.83, 16.18 = *16.44*
*4x4x4:*
*5x5x5:*
*6x6x6:*
*3x3x3 BLD:*
*3x3x3 OH:* (25.71), (35.52), 33.40, 33.50, 30.43 = *32.44*

*Megaminx:*
*Square-1:* 30.63, (45.46), 35.38, 36.16, (17.38) = *34.06*
My GOODNESS that 5th scramble was easy/lucky. Should have been so much faster...


----------



## salshort (Jul 3, 2009)

Pyraminx: 14.24 16.39	14.60	16.86	17.11
Av = 15.95
2x2x2 Blind: DNF DNF DNF
Av = DNF
2x2x2:12.84 12.20 12.79 12.14 24.00
Av = 12.61
3x3x3:33.16 34.58 29.08 30.36 28.84
Av = 30.87
4x4x4:2:43.82 DNF 3:59.07 3:39.04 3:42.53
Av = 3:46.88
3x3x3 OH:1:09.63 50.33 59.98 1:08.25 1:09.47
Av = 1:05.90
2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay: 4:02.84
2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay(sweet!): 8:30.35
Magic: 2.80 4.30 3.05 2.95 3.58
Av = 3.19


----------



## rwcinoto (Jul 3, 2009)

*2x2*: 9.52, (10.16), (5.13), 9.78, 9.49 = *9.60*
*3x3*: (22.37), 20.83, (20.12), 20.97, 21.84 = *21.21*
*4x4*: 2:09.38, (1:44.13), (2:29.12), 1:47.44, 1:49.88 = *1:55.57*
*5x5*: 3:04.38, 2:56.12, 2:57.63, (3:07.91), (2:47.53) = *2:59.38*
*3x3 OH*: (35.57), 42.59, 43.82, 44.79, (47.30) = *43.73*
*3x3 WF*: 46.06, 52.15, (56.37), (41.51), 45.00 = *47.74*
*Multi BLD*: 2/2 - *12:58.77*
*Pyraminx*: 10.95, 12.32, (10.81), (17.05), 15.77 = *13.01*
*Square-1*: 57.65, 55.51, 49.66, (1:14.73), (31.45) = *54.27*
*Clock*: (29.31), 37.26, (40.88), 36.40, 30.62 = *34.76*
*Megaminx*: (2:33.80), (3:27.47), 2:44.40, 2:56.34, 2:34.56 = *2:45.10*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

elimescube said:


> *2x2x2:*
> *Square-1:* 30.63, (45.46), 35.38, 36.16, (17.38) = *34.06*
> My GOODNESS that 5th scramble was easy/lucky. Should have been so much faster...


You know, my time on that last one was 17.39. I hate you


----------



## Hays (Jul 3, 2009)

2x2: 12.02 10.36 (6.78) 9.96 (DNF) = 10.78
3x3: 15.16 (14.8) 16.02 18.08 (18.44) = 16.42
5x5: (2:03.41) 2:17.47 (2:38.56) 2:11.16 2:38.31 = 2:22.31
Magic: 1.28 (1.18) 1.3 1.38 (DNF) = 1.32


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 3, 2009)

Simon Westlund:

I havn't joined in a few weeks. Just havn't had time.

2x2: *3.75*, 5.11, *5.84*, 5.38, 5.20 = *5.23*
3x3: 16.25, 15.34, *16.73*, *13.69*, 14.39 = *15.33* - out of shape.
4x4:
5x5:
6x6: 4:49.45, 4:40.16, *4:10.76*, *5:24.45*, 4:12.56 = *4:34.06* - Out of shape.. so inconsistant.
7x7:


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 3, 2009)

Marine Asalia
*2x2:* DNS
*3x3:* 18.44, 20.31, (15.67), 20.02, (23.05) = *19.59*
2nd and 4th solve wrong f2l insertion .. 5th solve was just bad .. btw 3rd was non lucky.. still sub 20 is good
*4x4*: DNS


----------



## stray (Jul 5, 2009)

FMC: D R2 L B L' D2 B R2 B' R' D B' L D2 L2 D' L2 F' D F D L D' L' F' D F B D2 B' D' B D' B' (34)

D R2 L B L' D2 B R2 B' R' D B' block 2x3 (12)
L D2 L2 D' L2 F' D F D L D' L' F' D F F2L (27)
B D2 B' D' B D' B' SUNE LL(34)

Hard block building... 
Lucky finish!


----------



## stray (Jul 5, 2009)

blah said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest moves*: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R F' D' R' D R2 F' R F2 D' F' D R' D R D' R2 F' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 U2 *(34)*
> 
> Third ever attempt at FMC. Beginning to love it!  Could've done better, but I'm quite happy with this solution anyway  Got it in the final 10 minutes, could probably shave a move or two if I had more time. Had a 37-move backup solution after ~30 minutes.
> 
> ...





Your 2x2x3 block building is so skilled,then lead to a nice finish.

R2 F' R2 U' R U B R' F R B' after D' R' D can save 1 move.

And corner 3-cycle insertion maybe save 2-3 moves averagely.


I must learn something from block building, Petrus?


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 5, 2009)

3x3
17.13, (15.72), (17.88), 17.01, 15.81
Average 16.65

3x3 OH
(30.54), (40.00), 34.47, 38.11, 39.49
Average 37.36

3x3 BLD
3:11.24, (3:04.80), DNF (3:23.10)
3:04.80
Blindfold cubing after a month or so. Almost forgot how much fun it is


----------



## guusrs (Jul 5, 2009)

FMC: DNF
I did not spent any time on this week's scramble because I'll leave for a long holiday in France.
I'll take some scrambles with me or grab them at an internet-café.
I probably post them (much) later
See you guys all back in August.
Gus


----------



## PeterV (Jul 5, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 11.10, 9.89, (7.38), 9.38, (12.09) = *10.12 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: 25.08, 24.27, (31.84), 25.37, (21.09) = *24.91 avg.*
Comment: PB avgerage & single! All were full step solves, 3 T-perms 

2-4 Realy: *3:52.44* (OP)
Comment: Normal.

2-5 Relay: *10:22.89* (OP)
Comment: Normal.

Magic: (1.41), 1.44, 1.52, (3.64), 1.45 = *1.47 avg.*
Comment: Good.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 5, 2009)

2x2
5.09
4.23, (7.67), 3.59, 7.44, (3.50)
comment- i kind of failed this week for 2x2 (despite 3 good solves?)

Square-1
3:16.24
3:15.72, 2:40.47, (3:59.44), 3:52.52, (1:20.21)
comment: my first Square-1 average don't laugh. lol. The last scramble was easy but I wish I wasn't such a noob cause I could have done really good If I wasn't on my first day of solving. 

OH
34.63
32.91, (23.81), 36.99, (40.91), 34.00
Comment: Surprisingly good because I have only practiced 2x2 for the past few days and Square-1 yesterday.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 5, 2009)

*3x3*
*Average: 21.02*

1.	19.24	
2.	24.00	
3.	(18.61)	
4.	(26.68)	
5.	19.83

*Pyraminx* Not bad :l
*Average: 12.82*
1.	14.98	
2.	10.96	
3.	(9.75)	
4.	12.51	
5.	(15.51)


----------



## Am1n- (Jul 5, 2009)

*5x5x5:* 3:36.79, 3:42.72, (3:21.49), 3:35.06, (3:45.87) = *3:38.19*
*7x7x7:* 10:08.71, (10:25.81), 9:35.78, (9:24.49), 10:24.43 = *9:59.84*

mvg


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 5, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 39*
Solution: R' B R' D L2 U L' D' L D2 L2 D' F' D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F L' F' L D' L' D U B D' B D B U F2 U' B U F2 U2
Explanation: (parentheses indicate cancellations)
2x2x2: R' B R' D L2 U
2x2x3: L' D' L D2 L2 D' F' D2
F2L minus 1 slot: L2 F2
F2L: (F) L2 F' L2 F L' F' L D' L' D
OLL: U B D' B D B2 (U')
PLL (A-Perm): (U B') U F2 U' B U F2 U2


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 6, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 00:50.31	- 00:51.46 - (01:08.78) - (00:44.54) - 01:06.33 = *00:56.03*
Very, very bad, I know.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 6, 2009)

blah said:


> *Question for anyone out there*: Is this ever a good scenario? To finish the skeleton with 2 flipped edges? Is there any quick way to remedy this? How about having a permuted but misoriented corner or two?



It seems to me that having correctly permuted but misoriented pieces tend to lead to longer solves. Unless the skeleton is very short, it seems like it's typically better to try coming up with a different skeleton.

If you have two flipped edges and three twisted corners, (R U R2 y' x')3 or similar might be utilized to fix it at not too much cost.

If you have a correctly permuted but misoriented corner along with a "twisted 3-cycle," you can try inserting a 3-cycle that moves the twisted corner and solves one other corner. You'll still be left with a 3-cycle to insert, but the initial insertion has so much freedom of choice, it can often get a very high cancellation.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 6, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.58*
13.59, (12.87), 13.09, 14.07, (14.17)

*3x3x3OH: 31.47*
31.91, 30.59, (34.29), 31.92, (30.17)

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF DNF DNF

*4x4x4: 1:05.78*
(1:12.39), (58.29), 1:03.45, 1:08.22, 1:05.67

*5x5x5: 2:05.84*
(2:18.29), 2:08.82, 2:05.49, 2:03.20, (1:57.20)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:25.79*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 2:36.18*

*square-1: 43.77*
42.73, 41.45, (47.89), 47.15, (14.95)
_comment: [email protected] last scramble, and I went crazy fast and almost DNF'd it_


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

3x3: 22.01 [18.18] 21.25 18.70 [23.14]=20.65 Finally some sub-20 in competition!
4x4: 2:12.69 [2:21.90] 1:59.74 2:04.28 [1:44.62]=2:05.57 Meh. 
5x5: 3:20.16 [3:27.35] [3:15.70] 3:45.81 3:22.22=3:23.24 Okay I guess.
Pyraminx: 15.09 16.69 15.65 [13.77] [19.96]=15.81 Not bad!

Cool. I did better this week.


----------



## blah (Jul 6, 2009)

stray said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 Fewest moves*: R2 D B2 R U' B U' R F' D' R' D R2 F' R F2 D' F' D R' D R D' R2 F' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 U2 *(34)*
> ...



I suck. I just got really lucky. After building a 1x2x3 (before doing the premove) I saw another "sliced" 1x2x3 (with the wrong colors) resting right underneath, so I experimented with a U2 premove and it worked


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 6, 2009)

*Mats B*

A rather good week for blind, bad week for speedcubing
*2x2:* 18.30 21.05 20.94 18.84 21.94 = *20.28*
Sigh
*3x3:* 54.88 50.75 47.59 55.77 51.65 = *52.43*
Not that bad but not so good either
*4x4:* 3:07.38 3:30.52 3:23.25 2:45.15 3:36.06 = *3:20.38*
I want sub-3 but this was further away, not nearer.
*5x5:* dnf 11:01.71 10:42.44 13:19.04 12:19.10 = *12:13.28*
Trying to learn tredge pairing 
*2x2BLD:* dnf 64.93 dnf = *64.93*
Not good. The dnf:s were faster but... dnf:s.
*3x3BLD:* 2:49.96 dnf dnf = *2:49.96*
OK, I am not fluent in BH-corners yet.
*4x4BLD:* 18:46 12:29 11:46 = *11:46*
But this is real good. The first was so hard to memo = so slow, so I safed it.
Then an excellent one and finally one even better. I think it is weekly-PB.
It is not very often I have solved all three.
*5x5BLD:* 33:07 dnf dnf =* 33:07*
This is also a very good time. But it could have been even better because
the memo was so fast (13:30). But alas the exec was slow.
The second one was a pop. I managed to put the pieces back but then I
had lost track of my commutators. The third was messed up.
*Multi: 6/6 * 51:29 = *6*
And this is a PB. I have done 6/6 before but not so fast.

*2-4Rel: 5:06.58*
*2-5Rel: 14:36.79 *
*MTS	*5:15, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf = *dnf*
Blind, but still bad
*FMC: dnf*
First time I tried this. I got nowhere at all. And I dared not enter a
Fridrich or BH-blind solution.


----------



## Ian (Jul 6, 2009)

Ian

2x2x2: 8.21, 8.22, 7.87, 9.22, 7.23
3x3x3: 21.27, 23.78, 19.94, 23.40, 20.53
4x4x4: 1:52.16, 1:50.59, 1:53.48, 1:29.39, 1:47.54
2x2x2 BLD: 1:31.86, 1:15.57, DNF
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS
3x3x3 OH: 41.26, 36.65, 47.20, 33.54, DNF
234 Relay: 2:39.74
3x3x3 FMC: 64 Moves

L' D' F' B L2 D2 U F U2 F' U' F' U F U' F' U' F U2 F U' F' L U L' U' B' U' B' U' B' U B U B y R U x U' R U R2 x' U' R' F R F' U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (64)

Cross : L' D' F' B L2 D2 (6)
1st F2l Slot : U F U2 F' U' F' U F U' F' U' F (12)
2nd F2L Slot : U2 F U' F' (4)
3rd F2L Slot : L U L' (3)
4th F2L slot : U' B' U' B' U' B' U B U B (10)
OLL : y R U x U' R U R2 x' U' R' F R F' (11)
PLL : U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (18)

6+12+4+3+10+11+18 = 64 Moves


----------



## Mossar (Jul 6, 2009)

*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:18.12 1:26.96 1:19.58 = *1:18.12* Not bad.
*2x2x2:* 4.75 5.85 5.27 4.67 4.37 = *4.90* Nice. CLL learning in progress.


----------



## Lumej (Jul 6, 2009)

Lumej

2x2x2: (16.78) 13.79 (9.14) 14.04 15.77 = 14.53
3x3x3: (35.52) 29.31 29.33 (27.28) 28.27 = 28.97
Yay 
3x3x3OH: 1:51.26 1:50.50 (1:31.61) 1:53.81 (DNF) = 1:51.85
2-3-4: 3:52.91
2-3-4-5: 9:70.51


----------



## Kian (Jul 6, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (4.17), 7.38, 7.56, (8.88), 6.53 *Average- 7.16*
*3x3x3-* (17.39), (23.77), 18.02, 18.44, 19.20 *Average- 18.55*
*4x4x4- *1:19.77, 1:14.01, (1:27.22), 1:18.67, (1:11.38) *Average- 1:17.48	*
*5x5x5-* 2:07.30, 2:01.65, (1:57.21), 2:05.39, (2:13.21) *Average- 2:04.78* 
*6x6x6-* (6:39.28), 6:12.83, 6:19.39, (5:34.84), 5:58.27 *Average- 6:10.16* 
*7x7x7-* 8:29.92, 8:13.02, 7:56.34, (9:03.87), (7:22.96) *Average- 8:13.09* 
*3x3x3 OH-* 50.47, 54.95, (1:02.65), (45.26), 53.10 *Average-52.84*
*2-4 Relay- 1:33.44*
*2-5 Relay- 4:05.06*
*3x3 With Feet-* 4:39.34, (5:03.21), 3:45.99, (3:23.77), 4:02.04 *Average- 4:09.12* 
*MTS:* 1:38.74, (2:19.32), 1:48.39, (1:36.23), 1:54.49 *Average- 1:47.21* 
*2x2x2 BLD-* DNF, DNF, 49.21 *Best- 49.21*
*3x3x3 BLD-* 4:20.88, DNF, 3:51.98 *Best- 3:51.98*
*MultiBLD- 3/3 24:34.29*
*Magic-* 2.52, (2.99), (2.21), 2.53, 2.57 *Average- 2.54*
*Square-1-* 1:10.70, (56.83), (1:19.95), 1:09.47, 1:19.36 *Average- 1:13.18*


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 7, 2009)

*2x2*
DNF, 21.56, 25.89, 14.61, 14.64 = 20.70

*3x3* 
49.06+, 2:12.36, 1:01.05, 58.86, 1:02.27 = 1:00.73	
The 2:12.36 was a LL mess-up.

*4x4*
3:45.41, 3:44.73, 3:36.03, 3:30.48, 3:04.23 = 3:37.08
Wow, my times steadily decreased.

*5x5*
4:45.03, 5:10.97, 5:15.72, 5:11.23, 5:19.14 = 5:12.64	

*Pyraminx*
30.81, 26.78, 19.45, 16.44, 40.25 = 25.68	
The 40.25 was a pop I put the piece back in wrong then had to change it after I solved it.

*3x3 OH*
3:19.75, 6:44.33, 2.47.89, 3:31.83, 3:27.86 = 3:26.48
The 6:44.33 was a LL mess-up.

*2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay*
4:44.94

*2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5*
9:57.11


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 7, 2009)

2x2: 11.28, 11.19, (10.91), DNF, DNF ......DNF


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2009)

2x2
(3.15), 3.85, 4.18, (4.44), 3.88 = 3.97
Last weekly before UK masters, I really hope I can replicate this, but with nerves, an eastsheen, and only one round I'm quite worried :S

3x3
14.19, (12.75), (15.00), 12.90, 14.46 = 13.85
I want this in comp 

4x4
5x5
OH
Megaminx
2x2-4x4 relay
2x2-5x5 relay


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.44, 9.34, 6.90, 16.34, 10.46 = *9.75*
*3x3x3:* 24.88, 28.75, 20.83, 23.58, 26.36 = *24.94*
*4x4x4:* 1:45.44 (O), 1:33.18 (P), 1:38.78 (OP), 1:32.28 (O), 1:37.56 (OP) = *1:36.51*
*5x5x5:* 2:53.36, 2:39.78, 2:42.30, 2:57.47, 2:52.97 = *2:49.54*
*6x6x6:* 4:52.50 (O), 5:09.38 (P), 5:35.53 (O), 4:38.15, 34:04.17 (17:13) = *5:12.47*
Comment: Woohoo! New UWR for 6x6x6 BLD! I didn't think it was because I've had a lot of times shorter than this, but on checking my records, all of the shorter ones were DNFs. This one was especially nice because it wasn't a very lucky scramble at all. I actually spent 1:15 just choosing how to orient the cube. (I hate when that happens.) But then the memorization phase was pretty quick, and the solve was totally smooth with no significant memory recall delays. And I got this less than 24 hours after my 6/6 multi. Very nice!
*7x7x7:* 8:28.69, 7:55.04, 7:57.21, 8:00.86, DNF (58:25.19, 24:03) = *8:08.92*
Comment: The BLD solve felt really good during the memorization phase, but during the solve I discovered I had memorized several things wrong, and I was also recalling the wrong images sometimes. Trying to figure those out slowed me down, and I didn’t get any of the confused ones right. I wound up with 5 obliques, 3 inner wings, and 3 centrals wrong.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 33.53, 30.52, 27.16 = *27.16*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:15.19, 2:58.38, 2:31.88 = *2:15.19*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:15.79 (4:36), 12:33.47 (4:23), 10:04.41 (4:37) = *9:15.79*
Comment: Nice to get them all for a change. A little slow, but at least they were all successful.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:16.15 (8:30), DNF (17:23.78, 9:18), DNF (16:22.43, 8:16) = *16:16.15*
Comment: Second one was off by 2 + centers – I forgot to do them. Third one was off by 3 wings; I don’t know what went wrong, but my memo was correct.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/6 = 6 points, 37:00.20* (21:47)
Comment: Practicing for the Indiana Summer Open. (I don't want to spend a whole hour there on a multi.) I'm pretty happy with this! It really is true - earplugs help, especially when the TV is going in the other room. I've decided that earplugs are much more essential for multiBLD than they are for big cubes BLD.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:03.84, 1:23.27, 47.88, 50.78, 51.61 = *55.41*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:10.90, 2:00.05, 1:31.81, 1:41.96, 2:03.69 = *1:55.23*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:15.75, 1:13.36, 1:21.91, 1:37.59, 1:10.61 = *1:17.01*
Comment: These seemed like really easy scrambles this week.
*2-4 relay:* *2:27.53* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:20.46* (O)
*Magic:* 1.61, 1.75, 1.83, 1.66, 1.75 = *1.72*
*Master Magic:* 4.77, 5.28, 5.19, 4.78, 4.09 = *4.91*
*Clock:* 20.65, 22.18, 19.28, 22.78, 17.19 = *20.70*
*MegaMinx:* 3:33.33, 3:08.41, 3:10.42, 2:46.10, 2:49.60 = *3:02.81*
*Pyraminx:* 19.40, 21.09, 19.47, 20.36, 16.50 = *19.74*
*Square-1:* 47.25, 43.77, 42.63, 1:04.19, 24.19 = *44.55*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## kjcellist (Jul 8, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 41.43, 37.88, 48.12, 37.39, 44.60 = 41.30


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> *3x3x3:* 41.43, 37.88, 48.12, 37.39, 44.60 = 41.30



Haha! You did enter! Well done!


----------



## Edmund (Jul 8, 2009)

I feel so awesome. I'm gonna do Square-1 this week. My times will be around 6 minutes (I learned last night) so be nice.

EDIT: Did the average and posted the results with my other results. lol. wasn't sure what to expect 3 minute average is awful but hey I was expecting something like 6 minute.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 8, 2009)

2x2: (2.75), 4.19, 3.66, (8.16), 4.93 = *4.26*(!!!)

Muahahaha. Sub NR. Super easy scrambles though. I did the last one really weirdly.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 8, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (3.62), 6.55, 4.28, (6.65), 5.43 = 5.42
Good average, but out of practice.
*3x3x3:* 21.83, 19.98, 20.76, (16.22), (29.30) = 20.86
*OH:* 44.62, 38.81, (1:01.12), (37.91), 53.27 = 45.57
*FMC:* R' B U B2 F2 L U2 B R' U2 L F' D F2 D' F L2 F' D' L D2 L D2 L D2 L2 D' L2 D F' D B2 D' F D B2 D2 (37)
2x2x3 -> Triple-X Cross -> F2L -> OLL -> PLL
Almost ran out of time, so I didn't look for an insertion for the corner cycle.


----------



## salshort (Jul 9, 2009)

yo JTW2007, funny recursion quote, when i took matlab someone used that one!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

salshort said:


> yo JTW2007, funny recursion quote, when i took matlab someone used that one!



Why thank you!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2009)

2x2x2: 5.93 7.91 7.34 12.25 6.05
3x3x3: 26.22 26.47 24.47 25.03 25.47
4x4x4: 1:36.59 1:22.77 1:26.16 2:11.88 1:30.77
5x5x5: 2:41.06 2:20.46 2:22.00 2:31.41 2:22.61
6x6x6: 4:41.59 5:03.33 4:36.77 4:49.88 4:31.69
7x7x7: 7:18.53 6:28.19 8:03.22 7:40.15 7:51.13
222bf: 1:20.36 1:42.68 DNF
333bf: DNF 4:52.47 DNF
3330h: 40.93 35.66 47.06 41.47 50.34
333mts: DNF 1:16.34 57.78 1:10.80 1:05.75
234: 2:17.97
2345: 4:45.84
magic: DNF 1.83 7.63 1.71 3.96
mmagic: 4.41 6.27 4.25 5.34 4.91
clock: 15.31 16.02 18.11 15.03 19.33
mminx: 3:02.00 3:09.22 3:04.65 3:40.06 6:04.75
pminx: 11.50 18.96 12.19 11.77 16.40
sq1: 1:09.28 49.52 53.69 1:27.77 48.94

Yes, I sucked badly this week. I really need to start taking care of my cubes because they are ALL horrible now. I guess that's what happens when I don't go to a competition for months


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 3x3: 22.01 [18.18] 21.25 18.70 [23.14]=20.65 Finally some sub-20 in competition!
> 4x4: 2:12.69 [2:21.90] 1:59.74 2:04.28 [1:44.62]=2:05.57 Meh.
> 5x5: 3:20.16 [3:27.35] [3:15.70] 3:45.81 3:22.22=3:23.24 Okay I guess.
> Pyraminx: 15.09 16.69 15.65 [13.77] [19.96]=15.81 Not bad!
> ...



Please do not use brackets '[' instead of '('. Everything between brackets is taken
just as a comment, even if it is valid times inside. Then I have to check for it manually,
which tend to lead to errors .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:25.79*
> 
> *2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 2:36.18*



Sorry to be suspicious, but is the 2:36 a typo here too then? 
(Your time is fastest anyway, but we must have correct statistics )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2009)

*Result week 27*

*2x2x2*(30)

 3.97 Escher
 4.26 Yalow
 4.43 fazrulz
 4.53 Jai
 4.74 MTGjumper
 4.90 Mossar
 5.09 Edmund
 5.23 SimonWestlund
 5.42 MistArts
 5.50 Odder
 5.64 elimescube
 6.01 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.72 Yes, We Can!
 6.82 rickcube
 7.10 AvGalen
 7.16 Kian
 8.10 Ian
 9.60 rwcinoto
 9.75 Mike Hughey
 10.12 PeterV
 10.55 John Lee
 10.78 Hays
 12.61 salshort
 14.53 Lumej
 14.63 Kev43
 18.03 msemtd
 20.28 MatsBergsten
 20.70 liljthedude
 DNF ender9994
 DNF marineasalia
*3x3x3 *(34)

 12.06 Jai
 12.34 fazrulz
 12.77 MTGjumper
 13.58 Sa967St
 13.85 Escher
 15.33 SimonWestlund
 16.42 Hays
 16.44 elimescube
 16.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.65 ManasijV
 18.13 rickcube
 18.55 Kian
 18.85 Odder
 19.59 marineasalia
 20.17 Max Neitzel
 20.65 JTW2007
 20.86 MistArts
 21.02 luisgepeto
 21.21 rwcinoto
 21.72 Edam
 21.73 Ian
 21.88 John Lee
 24.91 PeterV
 24.94 Mike Hughey
 25.57 AvGalen
 26.45 andyaycw
 28.97 Lumej
 30.87 salshort
 36.66 Kev43
 41.30 kjcellist
 52.43 MatsBergsten
 56.03 Spaniard
 57.27 msemtd
 1:00.73 liljthedude
*4x4x4*(18)

 55.64 fazrulz
 1:00.29 Jai
 1:00.84 MTGjumper
 1:05.78 Sa967St
 1:11.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:16.75 John Lee
 1:17.48 Kian
 1:31.17 AvGalen
 1:32.01 rickcube
 1:36.51 Mike Hughey
 1:50.10 Ian
 1:55.46 Odder
 1:55.57 rwcinoto
 2:05.57 JTW2007
 3:20.38 MatsBergsten
 3:32.06 msemtd
 3:37.08 liljthedude
 3:46.88 salshort
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:36.46 fazrulz
 1:59.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:02.18 MTGjumper
 2:04.78 Kian
 2:05.84 Sa967St
 2:15.96 Jai
 2:17.92 John Lee
 2:22.31 Hays
 2:25.34 AvGalen
 2:49.54 Mike Hughey
 2:59.38 rwcinoto
 2:59.53 rickcube
 3:23.24 JTW2007
 3:38.19 Am1n-
 5:12.64 liljthedude
 5:39.28 msemtd
12:13.28 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:44.20 fazrulz
 4:33.87 John Lee
 4:34.06 SimonWestlund
 4:42.75 AvGalen
 5:12.47 Mike Hughey
 6:10.16 Kian
12:11.23 msemtd
*7x7x7*(5)

 7:36.60 AvGalen
 8:08.92 Mike Hughey
 8:13.09 Kian
10:02.97 Am1n-
15:16.99 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 19.57 Jai
 24.54 fazrulz
 31.47 Sa967St
 32.44 elimescube
 34.63 Edmund
 37.36 ManasijV
 41.70 Ian
 43.15 AvGalen
 43.73 rwcinoto
 45.39 MTGjumper
 45.57 MistArts
 52.84 Kian
 55.41 Mike Hughey
 1:05.90 salshort
 1:33.87 Kev43
 1:51.86 Lumej
 3:26.48 liljthedude
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 47.74 rwcinoto
 1:55.23 Mike Hughey
 4:09.12 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 27.16 Mike Hughey
 46.22 trying-to-speedcube...
 49.21 Kian
 1:04.93 MatsBergsten
 1:15.57 Ian
 1:18.12 Mossar
 1:20.36 AvGalen
 DNF salshort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:35.57 happa95
 2:15.19 Mike Hughey
 2:49.96 MatsBergsten
 3:04.80 ManasijV
 3:51.98 Kian
 4:43.28 Kev43
 4:52.47 AvGalen
 DNF Ian
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:15.79 Mike Hughey
11:46.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:16.15 Mike Hughey
33:07.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/6 Mike Hughey
6/6 MatsBergsten
3/3 Kian
2/2 rwcinoto
0/4 trying-to-speedcube...
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:10.96 AvGalen
 1:17.01 Mike Hughey
 1:47.21 Kian
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:14.71 Jai
 1:25.79 Sa967St
 1:33.44 Kian
 2:10.55 rickcube
 2:11.93 John Lee
 2:17.97 AvGalen
 2:27.53 Mike Hughey
 2:39.74 Ian
 3:52.44 PeterV
 3:52.91 Lumej
 4:02.84 salshort
 4:44.94 liljthedude
 5:06.58 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:36.18 Sa967St
 4:05.06 Kian
 4:31.58 John Lee
 4:45.84 AvGalen
 5:11.86 rickcube
 5:20.46 Mike Hughey
 8:30.35 salshort
 9:57.11 liljthedude
10:10.51 Lumej
10:22.89 PeterV
14:36.79 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(8)

 1.22 Edam
 1.28 Hays
 1.47 PeterV
 1.72 Mike Hughey
 1.81 rickcube
 2.54 Kian
 3.19 salshort
 4.47 AvGalen
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.89 AvGalen
 4.91 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(3)

 16.48 AvGalen
 20.70 Mike Hughey
 34.76 rwcinoto
*Pyraminx*(11)

 5.32 Odder
 7.52 Jai
 8.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 10.06 rickcube
 12.82 luisgepeto
 13.01 rwcinoto
 13.45 AvGalen
 15.81 JTW2007
 15.95 salshort
 19.74 Mike Hughey
 25.68 liljthedude
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:34.86 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:45.10 rwcinoto
 3:02.81 Mike Hughey
 3:17.98 AvGalen
 4:53.81 John Lee
*Square-1*(10)

 21.04 MTGjumper
 34.06 elimescube
 37.51 trying-to-speedcube...
 43.78 Sa967St
 44.55 Mike Hughey
 54.27 rwcinoto
 57.50 AvGalen
 1:13.18 Kian
 1:19.82 rickcube
 3:16.24 Edmund
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

34 stray
34 fanwuq
34 blah
37 MistArts
39 cuBerBruce
43 Mike Hughey
64 Ian
DNF  guusrs
DNF  MatsBergsten

*Contest results*

225 Mike Hughey
185 Kian
169 AvGalen
152 Jai
143 fazrulz
135 trying-to-speedcube...
135 Sa967St
129 MTGjumper
114 rickcube
113 rwcinoto
108 MatsBergsten
101 John Lee
89 Ian
83 elimescube
72 Odder
72 MistArts
68 SimonWestlund
65 Hays
65 Escher
58 salshort
55 ManasijV
48 Edmund
47 PeterV
47 JTW2007
42 liljthedude
41 msemtd
38 Lumej
33 Kev43
33 Mossar
31 Yalow
29 luisgepeto
27 Edam
27 marineasalia
23 Max Neitzel
20 Yes, We Can!
19 blah
19 fanwuq
19 stray
18 Am1n-
15 cuBerBruce
14 happa95
12 andyaycw
12 guusrs
8 kjcellist
6 Spaniard
3 ender9994


----------



## Edmund (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm doing lots of more events for week 28.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

So am I. I kinda forgot to do this one till the last second.


----------



## Kian (Jul 11, 2009)

whoa, second? looks like more people need to compete if people like me are doing that well!


----------

